# any guys here ride a 54 S2?



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

If so let me know your height inseam pls


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*31 inch inseam*

Hi there - I ride a 54 cm P2C, but was also fitted to a 54 cm S2. Looking back now, I should have gone with the road bike as my triathlon days seem to be over. My inseam is 31 inches, and my height is 5' 10".


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

I ride a 51 and my inseam is 29. I have maybe 1.5 - 2 inch clearance from top tube now. DO you think the 54 would be too tall/long?


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

gogreen18 said:


> I ride a 51 and my inseam is 29. I have maybe 1.5 - 2 inch clearance from top tube now. DO you think the 54 would be too tall/long?



I think you fit right between the 51 and 54 cm frames...meaning you should be able to ride either. Are you able to test ride both size frames?


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah i can i just ask to see what others work with you know. I currently have 3 spacers under my stem. I could probably go no spacers with the 54 or one. I just have to go try it out.


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

5'11, 32" inseam. 120 stem, fits like a glove.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

5'-9" here. 31" inseam, 100mm stem. It fits me pretty well.


----------



## Strings (Mar 25, 2007)

5' 8.5", 32", 90mm stem with 27mm of spacers


----------



## joker (Jul 22, 2007)

do you guys like the S2 , would you recomend it ? Iv'e never ridden one but am thinking of getting one.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

In my opinion, the frame is on the stiff side, which can be good, as the frame offers less flex when pedaling hard. On the downside, the stiff frame can be punishing on your body, as it translates quite a bit of road vibrations up to your body. I have a Look 585 and a Cervelo S2. If I am going for a ride less than 60 miles, I would take Cervelo. However, if I am doing a century, my Look 585 is my go-to bike.


----------

